
They write the right stuff - ColinWright
https://www.fastcompany.com/28121/they-write-right-stuff
======
rurban
AFAIK this group at NASA doesn't write any lines of code at all. The Shuttle
runs 4 dSpace ControlDesk Realtime controllers (similar to a F1 car), and the
programming environment is graphical. You design models, you don't write code.
A compiler writes the code automatically from this model. The automotive
industry works similar. You design the engine, the gearbox, the drivetrain
with toolboxes and connect them together. Lots of tools exist for quality
control, correctness control and performance control. The error rate is
significantly lower.

For some edge case they do write C code, maybe about 5%

